# bfP at 25 dpo!!!



## 252510

Hey ladies, 

I wanted to write this message because I know how it feels to see the Bfn over and over again and and losing hope every time.

This is my story, 

I am 29 and my bf is 34 this weekend. We haven't been actively trying but we were not being careful either. 

I got off the pill and we went on with our life and left it at whatever happens happens. 

We only had sex one time last month around my fertile window so I know exactly that I conceived on the 31st of July. 

It might have just been in my head, but I started feeling symptoms from 6 dpo. 

Mild cramps, moody, metallic taste in mouth.

on the 12 of august (12dpo) I started bleeding, I cried the whole night because at this point i had convince myself that I was pregnant and was actually very happy with the idea of it. So I was disappointed with the AF. Come to think about it now, I might just have been overly emotional due to my pregnancy. 

The funny thing is that I am very regular and I have a 5 -6 day period. This "period" came 3 days early and its started with spotting, then a bit heavier for a few hours but still not a full period, spotting, a bit of blood again and the spotting for another week. Very strange!!!!

Because I never gotten something like this before, I started wondering....and I started testing!!!

Bfn at 15 dpo. 
Bfn at 19 dpo
Bfn at 23 dpo

At this point I am starting to this that something is wrong with me. I tested with clearblue, first response, cheapie, you name it. FMU, late at night, all the time!

The cramping continued, I took 2 hour naps during the day and still able to go to bed at 11pm. 

I always drink pineapple juice. I could not stand the taste of it! 

I cried once because Bf had to go to work, every sign was there, but now at 5 weeks and 1 day still no BFP I can even start to see a belly, I don't think its a pregnancy belly but I am THAT bloated. I look like I have a beer belly but I haven't gain a pound anywhere else. 

We had a storm yesterday so I spent the night by my bf, now at 25 dpo my breast are killing me, sex the night before felt different, I could get THERE much easier, slight nausea started, I am always hungry but have zero appetite, still what gave it all away was the breast, they ache is a very peculiar way, not like when I have my period or O, which makes them sore to the touch. I can touch them fine, even sleep on my belly, but just randomly while doing anything I get a shooting pain in them! And the nipples, OMG the Nipples! 
Another very peculiar symptoms I noticed was that I started getting freckles/flat moles on my breast and my stomach. 

So today August 25th, after eating KFC (I never eat junk food, been running track since high school, I eat healthy) I decided, ok, that was the last clue I needed and took my last hpt (first response) at 7pm, and finally got a faint bfp!!!!!

Funny thing is that the feeling wasn't even happiness, it was FINALLY!!!

I hope this story helps someone and show you girls DON'T LOSE HOPE! Your bfp could be right there!!!


----------



## Sophm88

Congratulations! Will definitely give hope to some ladies!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Congratulations Mama!!! :happydance: 
I wish you a VERY happy and healthy 9 months! 
I agree with the PP as well.


----------



## Xxenssial

Congrats


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Congratulations xx


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

congratulations x


----------

